# Is going back to work worth it?



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

After PUA approval for 167+600/wk. is it worth it to go back to work?

I’d rather earn my money 💰 but will I get deducted if I earn on my own once I certify, assuming I will get trips ( today I was online for 2hrs with not a single ping )


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No it would make no financial sense.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

I’m not as worldly & smart as u guys.
I never stopped working.
For Me It makes psychological & moral sense.
The money, self worth & satisfaction follow.

But that’s me, head like a rock and unwavering faith


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Never will I work again


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Never will I work again


I might have guessed.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Never will I work again


You're the pride of your species &#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

It's fine to take the payment and stay home for the time being, given the crisis. But keep yourself active and productive as possible. Just worried this will create more lazy people in the future, who no longer want to work, feeding of the government.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The difference between IC rideshare drivers and employees who were furloughed can lead to more abuse. An employee who gets called back to work and decides they will "just stay home and collect the money" becomes ineligible for unemployment when they get re called from furlough and refuse to return to work. I have no idea what standard they will use for IC.

But, to each their own. I see the financial logic for staying home and collecting for as long as you can. On the other hand, those that don't want to and take pride in earning their way, fine. Whatever works for you and makes you happy is what you should do.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> After PUA approval for 167+600/wk. is it worth it to go back to work?
> 
> I'd rather earn my money &#128176; but will I get deducted if I earn on my own once I certify, assuming I will get trips ( today I was online for 2hrs with not a single ping )


Are you using this time to better yourself so you can have a better career path?

Or are you just taking the money for some weeks then go back to the same old job and not advancing in life?

Choice is yours.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> After PUA approval for 167+600/wk. is it worth it to go back to work?
> 
> I'd rather earn my money &#128176; but will I get deducted if I earn on my own once I certify, assuming I will get trips ( today I was online for 2hrs with not a single ping )


Please explain how it's getting deducted? If you report your PROFITS. Income -costs I haven't had a dime deducted yet...


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

What planet are you on that you would work for free (no profits)? Especially when you consider you have idiot pax...


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

For reporting profits, I use data from my 2019 tax return, Sch.C.
Which shows that for each dollar of gross income from Uber, my net profit was $0.30c. 
So, that's the formula I use for reporting net profits on my UI certification form.
I continue to drive albeit at a reduced rate, and only UEats, so my UI benefit payment is reduced to around $50/wk, but I still get the $600/wk PUA benefit.
The key take away is if you drive excessively and reduce your UI benefit to $0, then it also zeroes out the PUA ! So, be sure to qualify for at least $1 of UI !!!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

PopcornEater said:


> After PUA approval for 167+600/wk. is it worth it to go back to work?
> 
> I'd rather earn my money &#128176; but will I get deducted if I earn on my own once I certify, assuming I will get trips ( today I was online for 2hrs with not a single ping )


Ive worked this entire time. I've averaged 1k to 1400 every week. That's with Instcart thrown in.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Income -costs I haven't had a dime deducted yet...


idk. I aimed for a net loss for 2019. Now, I only started in Aug, but I missed by a whopping $155 net income. I want to grow up and be like you and have zero or a net loss for 2020. Which might be pretty easy if I can't ever go back online (this year). Just from Jan-April 1st, think I have a loss. I gotta check. :biggrin:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

PopcornEater said:


> After PUA approval for 167+600/wk. is it worth it to go back to work?
> 
> I'd rather earn my money &#128176; but will I get deducted if I earn on my own once I certify, assuming I will get trips ( today I was online for 2hrs with not a single ping )


I guess not. Think about hospital bill if you caught exposed to Covid-19. 
Plus you need to help country by helping of not involve in spreading of Coronavirs. 
First save yourself, second save your family, and third save your country. 
1918 Spanish flu is worst than Covid-19. They have no advanced medical technology like we have in this century. But they could even contain that flu virus by not going out for months but we couldn't contain Covid-19 with more advanced medical technology. Because people still love going out. Those who stays at home sacrifice for nothing. Too bad. Just too bad.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the answers fellas 🙃


----------



## bigdogk9 (Apr 15, 2020)

Condor said:


> I'm not as worldly & smart as u guys.
> I never stopped working.
> For Me It makes psychological & moral sense.
> The money, self worth & satisfaction follow.
> ...


you r right,you r not very smart


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Never will I work again


NEVER SAY NEVER OR ALWAYS.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> idk. I aimed for a net loss for 2019. Now, I only started in Aug, but I missed by a whopping $155 net income. I want to grow up and be like you and have zero or a net loss for 2020. Which might be pretty easy if I can't ever go back online (this year). Just from Jan-April 1st, think I have a loss. I gotta check. :biggrin:


Well you can't ... There isn't enough Testosterone left for you to grow up like me... You'll just have to settle for being my Mini Me ...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's only worth it if your pay(after expenses) is far greater than Unemployment otherwise you'd have to be dumber than a box of rocks to work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> There isn't enough Testosterone left for you to grow up like me


ok, that was hurtful and confrontational. :thumbdown: Where do I lodge a complaint?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Still waiting on an answer. :whistling:

Oh, and a WOW. Missed a few days, bucko.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

PopcornEater said:


> After PUA approval for 167+600/wk. is it worth it to go back to work?
> 
> I'd rather earn my money &#128176; but will I get deducted if I earn on my own once I certify, assuming I will get trips ( today I was online for 2hrs with not a single ping )


Please explain to me why you are dying to work for pennies? Is risking your health for $5 per hour worth it???? You would be better off finding a remote job. If you need to brush up on skills look into skillshare, certification programs, free university classes, etc. But don't put yourself at risk to work for menial wages. You'll never get this type of opportunity to pivot into something better. Use it wisely


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

ldriva said:


> Please explain to me why you are dying to work for pennies? Is risking your health for $5 per hour worth it???? You would be better off finding a remote job. If you need to brush up on skills look into skillshare, certification programs, free university classes, etc. But don't put yourself at risk to work for menial wages. You'll never get this type of opportunity to pivot into something better. Use it wisely


Yea I'm already enrolled in online classes at CSM.. thanks for the advice &#128556;
I really thought I had to strip for money mid February..


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Still waiting on an answer. :whistling:
> 
> Oh, and a WOW. Missed a few days, bucko.


Ok it's apparent you need to get out the house... You sound like your bored...

I've been busy Driving haven't had time to pester you the last few days...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok it's apparent you need to get out the house... You sound like your bored...


Excuse me but @SHalester gets out daily for his 5 mile, speed walking adventure. Live footage...


----------



## Norton18644 (Apr 12, 2019)

I’m 66 years old and have paid into the system for 50+ years. I’m taking some back now.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Don't worry once the free government money stops, all the staycation people will be clawing tooth and nail for even cashier jobs.

As a 18 year old manager in the Great Recession I witnessed first hand grown men old enough to be my grandparents beg for a job in tears. 

Now over a decade later the nation is going back into recession time with cheerful unemployed people apparently. 

All these millions of people will suffer greatly... 

Its really not registering with people the economic fallout that's unfolding as we speak because the government is spending trillions so that another Great Depression doesn't occur.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Don't worry once the free government money stops, all the staycation people will be clawing tooth and nail for even cashier jobs.
> 
> As a 18 year old manager in the Great Recession I witnessed first hand grown men old enough to be my grandparents beg for a job in tears.
> 
> ...


I think a lot will get lazyassitis and not want to work at all. Learn how to get on welfare.

Most of those people will be in their early 20s &#128302;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think a lot will get lazyassitis and not want to work at all. Learn how to get on welfare.
> 
> Most of those people will be in their early 20s &#128302;


Republican Senate, once the worry of a Covid Depression has passed they're going to drop the handouts like a bad habit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I've been busy Driving haven't had time to pester you the last few days...


i have noticed the entertainment factor of this forum has been.......decreased last few weeks. I wonder why?     -o::whistling:

I saw that.


----------



## jessie2312 (May 19, 2020)

This is a great time to take some online classes and finish up my degree. PUA is helping me pay some of the online classes too. This whole virus situation has showed me where I stand and how unprepared I am. Live and learn, its just a shame that one day im making 3K a month on rideshare and the next im not.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jessie2312 said:


> This is a great time to take some online classes and finish up my degree. PUA is helping me pay some of the online classes too. This whole virus situation has showed me where I stand and how unprepared I am. Live and learn, its just a shame that one day im making 3K a month on rideshare and the next im not.


Maybe your new career will pay $6k/month. Keep your head up and your feet moving. Much love to you


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> i have noticed the entertainment factor of this forum has been.......decreased last few weeks. I wonder why?     -o::whistling:
> 
> I saw that.


Shhhhhh....


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I’m getting $956 after taxes, weekly. One week covers all the bills. I feel like a Rockefeller.

Working 50-60 hour weeks, I was making the same, before expenses.

Of course I’m sitting out. I’m applying to dream jobs right now, cause I can.

Eventually, I have a CDL. I’ll be fine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I'm getting $956 after taxes, weekly.


....don't think as an adult my expenses were ever under a grand a month. wow wee. :thumbup:


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....don't think as an adult my expenses were ever under a grand a month. wow wee. :thumbup:


Cost of living out here is fantastic. ABQ is a hidden gem.

Most people don't even understand we are in the U.S. lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> ABQ is a hidden gem


I'd love to move out of calif to almost ANY other state. Just need a regional or larger sized hospital for wife unit, and we are there.

You know, the only time my RENT alone was under $1k was when my mom was charging me rent to stay IN my room. Needed the yard for my yuge dog at the time. :coolio:
&#128021;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Excuse me but @SHalester gets out daily for his 5 mile, speed walking adventure. Live footage...
> View attachment 463607


I only go out these days for work, food, and exercise. But every time I do, people seem to get all worked up for some reason. SMH










https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/norfo...ping-round-hellesdon-in-plague-doctor-outfit/


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

PopcornEater said:


> Yea I'm already enrolled in online classes at CSM.. thanks for the advice &#128556;
> I really thought I had to strip for money mid February..


Lmaaooo. If you has done that you wouldn't have gotten any judgement from me. Onlyfans is experiencing a boom ok!


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Yomann said:


> For reporting profits, I use data from my 2019 tax return, Sch.C.
> Which shows that for each dollar of gross income from Uber, my net profit was $0.30c.
> So, that's the formula I use for reporting net profits on my UI certification form.
> I continue to drive albeit at a reduced rate, and only UEats, so my UI benefit payment is reduced to around $50/wk, but I still get the $600/wk PUA benefit.
> The key take away is if you drive excessively and reduce your UI benefit to $0, then it also zeroes out the PUA ! So, be sure to qualify for at least $1 of UI !!!


My exact thinking in all of this.



ABQuber said:


> I'm getting $956 after taxes, weekly. One week covers all the bills. I feel like a Rockefeller.
> 
> Working 50-60 hour weeks, I was making the same, before expenses.
> 
> ...


It's like we all are struggling a little with the question of is it okay to stay home and take the pua. I've always felt like I was subsidizing a portion of each ride and now I am being paid back. Woop!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> It's like we all are struggling a little with the question of is it okay to stay home and take the pua


not me, it was easy. Even making MORE on UI then I did RS. No moral issue for me. Even do a little dance every 2 weeks.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> not me, it was easy. Even making MORE on UI then I did RS. No moral issue for me. Even do a little dance every 2 weeks.


Haha awesome! Okay a part is me is deliriously happy about making more money being home and putting no miles on my car.

You know what I filled up my gas tank before this started and I haven't been back to a gas station since early March.



Soldiering said:


> Ive worked this entire time. I've averaged 1k to 1400 every week. That's with Instcart thrown in.


Respect.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I haven't been back to a gas station since early March.


me too. Filled up a few days before SAH dropped; only have like 50 miles so far on that tank. Think maybe 2 days of that I did go online, but hardly had any accepted pings. And that 50 miles only time out of the house since 3/18. And not exciting either; doctor appts for this and that....


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

I made $375 yesterday, tax free.....and didn't move for 5 hours!
Plus I didn't have to put up with a single nasty PAXhole


----------

